# Your Home: Describe it, Please!



## imp (Jul 11, 2015)

My own home has ranged from a tent, to a very old brick bungalow (I was born there), to a stinky apartment after moving to Las Vegas from Chicago, to a brand-new custom home there, financed by Nevada Savings, the mortgage granted based on my being unemployed!! Only in Vegas!

30 years in my birthplace, then moved the first time, from suburban Chicago to Vegas. The subsequent moves taxed everything I had been brought up to believe in: stay put, pay off your mortgage as quickly as possible. After Vegas, it became a hodge-podge of existence. 

Finally, now, I think we are grounded. My 2nd. wife, of 36 years now, has sharply curtailed a lot of my migratory instincts. Though I vowed as a young man, I would never live in a "factory-built" (read that, mobile home), we now have one, thought it's immovable, secured by a "pit-set" of concrete block foundation.

How is your place situated?   imp


----------



## Kadee (Jul 12, 2015)

We married in 1987 when hubby was 40 and me 41 both been there before so was staring over again...he was living in what we call a housing trust home rented from the goverment ..I was living/ working on a farm when we met.. We purchased a home soon after marrying a old stone home ..sold that to move to Adelaide two years latter..rented a tiny flat for two years had a small. Home built in a suburb 40 km from CBD ..lived in that home for 16 years while paying 18% interest rate on the mortgage, ( Both worked to pay for home) after paying off the mortgage for that home we sold it and went traveling in a 16 ft caravan for one year , then spent another year living in the van while this home was built ..we now have this home on the market and plan go traveling again if it sells ..
Oh this house is twice the size of the home we had in Adelaide, when we looked at homes in display villages small villa type homes were only 7 -  8 thousand dollars cheaper than a larger home so we considered the resale value if and when we choose to sell and decided to get this one built its a typical home 4 bed, lounge,dinning, family two bath and lots of work to keep it clean


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

I've lived in 4 states, then Scotland and Uganda - so many, many homes or apartments.  But my current home was purchased by my husband in 1994 and I moved in 2000 when we married.  It's a bungalow and homes don't have basements here, but we have a full size loft which could be converted.  3 bedrooms, open dining/living room, laundry room/larder, 1 1/2 bathrooms.  The house was built in 1927 and still has some original features but had many major changes since it was built.  

We have a 1/2 acre garden/yard.  Behind our house is a forest and a small mountain or large hill.  In front of our house is a sea loch and across the water about 1 - 1.5 miles are other coastal communities.  It's very peaceful here. No crime that anyone can remember back for decades.  I can't imagine ever moving.

We did live for in Uganda from 2007-09 and some friends rented this house from us while we were gone.  That house was quite primitive in comparison but posh compared to most locals homes.  It was a college house for staff and had 2 bedrooms, living, kitchen, shower room, lavatory and all rooms were tiny.  Big back porch which I used to hand wash our laundry.  Cold running water, no hot.  Electricity was often off and water was off at least once a day.


----------



## jujube (Jul 12, 2015)

I've lived in everything from an 8-bedroom house to a small apartment in Turkey with a squatty-potty, erratic electricity and a wood-burning water heater to a historic house with, unfortunately, "historic" plumbing to an RV.  Right now, my living quarters 7-8 months of the year is a 2-bedroom house in Florida that's considered a condo, but isn't attached to another house.  My abode for the rest of the year is a fifth-wheel trailer that moves around the country, but which is currently spending the summer in North Carolina.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 12, 2015)

I've lived in Texas (only) all my life and in my present home for the last 40 years.  It is a two bedroom, 2 bath brick home that has been remodeled about 4 times, the last time being about 2 years ago and will probably be the last....by me anyway. I am happy here as I've put a lot of work and effort to get my home and yard the way I want it, it holds many memories for me, my 2 children and 6 grandchildren.


----------



## imp (Jul 12, 2015)

jujube said:


> ......  My abode for the rest of the year is a fifth-wheel trailer that moves around the country, *but which is currently spending the summer in North Carolina*.



My nephew is stationed with the Marine Corps. out of Jacksonville (NC); I spoke with him last week. He stated it had been very hot, and very humid, his new wife was not comfortable with it. They are flying out to visit us early next month, will come in to Vegas, the closest airport, 110 miles north. They plan to run over to the Grand Canyon for a day. His wife has never been out West, born & raised in St. Louis, I am apprehensive of just how uncomfortable she will be, experiencing 115 degree heat along with our summer "monsoonal" humidity!    imp


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

My house is made of brick, and has lots of windows, and has a front door and a back door, and has lawns at the front and back, and has a shed in the garden and a swing seat and tables and chairs, and it is 60 years old, and I have blinds in every room, and I used to live in many other houses before this one in many different countries. 

signed holly aged 6 and 3/4


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

Holly, you write quite well for a 6 year old!


----------



## Falcon (Jul 12, 2015)

4 bedroom, Hawaiian modern exterior, built on a hill overlooking the Los Angeles harbor area with a  180º view.

Watched it being built and love it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Holly, you write quite well for a 6 year old!



It's my Scottish education...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> It's my Scottish education...



Oh, silly me!  I should have known!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 12, 2015)

I live in a 3 br 2ba stucco home with central ac/heat pump and a nice patio with birdbaths and fountains for my doves, Quail, woodpeckers, and sparrows.  My home is 15 years old, I am considerably older, but cute.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 12, 2015)

I live in what is called a Chicago Bungalow.. only a bit newer.... It's brick... 3 bedrooms.... two baths.... living room.. kitchen and a full finished basement.  I have a very small lot...  35 x 130...  But.. that's ok because there is less grass to cut.    I am in a suburb of Chicago.. but VERY close.. I'm only 8 blocks from  THE CITY.... so I have all the convenience of living there... but not living there.    I am about 20 minutes from Downtown.. and the LAKE..  I'm happy here..

My other house is in Northwestern Illinois... 6 miles from the Mississippi... It's an a full acre... 4 bedroom, 1 bath fully remodeled farm house. I have it on the market now..   too far out in the boonies


----------



## Josiah (Jul 12, 2015)

I offer a picture because it's for sale with a special SF discount.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2015)

Small 2 bedroom ranch with finished basement, big back yard and open wild area behind me.  In the suburbs on an average lot, owned it for around 35 years now, perfect for us.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 12, 2015)

The big blizzard of 2011


----------



## imp (Jul 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> *I have a very small lot...  35 x 130*...  But.. that's ok because there is less grass to cut.    I am in a *suburb of Chicago.. but VERY close*.. I'm only 8 blocks from  THE CITY.... so I have all the convenience of living there... but not living there.    I am about 20 minutes from Downtown.. and the LAKE..  I'm happy here..



The house I grew up in and bought from my parents when they retired and moved to Michigan, had a 35 X 125 foot lot too! All the other homes, also bungalows, had only 30 foot lots, as ours had a side-driveway, the reason my Dad bought it one year before I was born, all brick, somewhere around $7000!  In Berwyn. 

Now lemme guess: very close suburb, west: Cicero, not likely, no newer homes there, south, nah, not likely, northwest, Skokie? I'm very bad as a "fisherman"!    imp


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I offer a picture because it's for sale with a special SF discount.
> 
> View attachment 19340



Can I start the bidding at $1000 dollars


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Can I start the bidding at $1000 dollars



That looks like the house I lived in during junior and high school.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> My house is made of brick, and has lots of windows, and has a front door and a back door, and has lawns at the front and back, and has a shed in the garden and a swing seat and tables and chairs, and ..... and have blinds in every room .....
> 
> signed holly aged 6 and 3/4



Cute .... I think we live in the same house ... lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 13, 2015)

My house is a bungalow---two story, upstairs set inside the roof lines, so smaller.  Unfinished basement.  Three bedrooms, 2 baths, a dormer room I use like an office, and 2 useless rooms---dining room, and an add-on from an old porch in the back. Full porch across the front.  It appears in an aerial photograph from 1913. That's all I know about the age.  I'm on the edge of a town just big enough so that it has everything you need, and you can go to the store looking crummy and safely assume you won't meet anyone you know, but not big enough so that traffic is a serious problem.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> Cute .... I think we live in the same house ... lol



lol, well can you shut the back door while you're out there, there's a draught coming in


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2015)

I live in a 2 bedroom 1 and 1/2 bath condo now. previously lived in a 3 bedroom cape cod home with large front and back yards & fireplaces. Before that, apartment or private home. I miss my gardens but enjoy having less housework.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd miss my gardens too if I didn't have them Rose, but I wouldn't miss the hard work they create. Sometimes I think I'd like to live in an aprtment but I don't think I could bear having someone live above or below me.. Your livingroom looks pretty tho;..


----------



## Glinda (Jul 13, 2015)

I own a 2 bedroom, 1 bath, 1000 square foot house in San Diego.  It was built in 1940 in the "Craftsman" style.  There is a one car attached garage.  It is white with green trim.  The front yard is planted with low water succulents and cactus (no grass) and is surrounded by a white picket fence.  My pride and joy is my beautiful 20 foot tall plumeria tree by the front porch.  A brick walkway leads from the street sidewalk and from the garage to the front porch which is also brick.  From the living room, we enjoy a nice view through big sliding glass doors of the canyon behind my house.  However, the house is not on the very edge of the canyon.  My back yard is about 20' by 50'.  I have a large flagstone patio with stone steps leading down into the canyon.  My property extends to the bottom of the canyon and part way up the other side.  Some of the trees/vegetation in the canyon are:  Eucalyptus, bamboo, palms, sage, aloe and bougainvillea.  It is most beautiful in spring when the whole canyon is covered with nasturtiums.  It is gratifying that even with the drought (and no help from us), they still bloom.


----------



## imp (Jul 13, 2015)

We have not heard, regrettably, from Red......

imp


----------



## imp (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh, Oh! Ashamed, I "forced her hand". Shame on me! Always had this funny feeling about red-haired women.....frightened me, so I married Blonde, twice. Twice mistaken.....imp


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

LOL....well I have got to tell the truth here..

I live in a small 10 bedroomed detached house with 3 driveways, and a  3 garages which hold 6 of our Ferraris and Lotus elites.

 Our household staff...head housemaid, butler and 3 cleaners all live in cottages on our land which we rent to them for a nominal fee of just 10% of their salaries. 

We have 1000 acres of good English country land and a stock of sheep and Angus cattle which are fed organically for our own use.

We also have 3 gardeners who tend our organic kitchen garden.

Our neighbours are all .. royalty..and we spend a lot of time hunting and shooting with them when we're not busy out lunching or travelling the world on our private jet.

So there you have it...just an ordinary type of gal, the same as you all.. k:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

Ha! You only have ONE private jet?! We have his and hers! A hahaha!


----------



## imp (Jul 14, 2015)

*"You may want a hat-trick."

*Pardon my ignorance, yes? _No Comprende.     _

imp


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Ha! You only have ONE private jet?! We have his and hers! A hahaha!




Oh you know one upmanship is an ugly think young lady...very common you know to brag about ones'  private Jets layful:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Oh you know one upmanship is an ugly think young lady...very common you know to brag about ones'  private Jets layful:



Haha!  Okay, okay.  I don't want to be called a 'poser'.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Haha!  Okay, okay.  I don't want to be called a 'poser'.




:rofl:


----------



## imp (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you Red! I tried ice skating once, and gave up. Baseball, though, I played a whole lot of. BTW, being a male "imp", as all imps are, how could I have had other than blonde wives?   imp


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 15, 2015)

Well as long as we're being honest here, Hollydolly complimented my living room but in reality the photo is of my housekeepers TV room. Her livingroom is much larger. The two homes you see from the glass door are those of my butler and my chef.  My own place is far too grand to post a photo of it. People would think I was bragging.


----------



## Lon (Jul 15, 2015)

Presently I do not own any homes and rent a apartment, but during my lifetime starting at age 24 I have owned five homes in the USA and two homes in New Zealand. The homes ranged in size from 1,800 sq. ft. to 3,100 sq ft.,and from three bedroom two bath to two bedroom two bath, all with two car garages and lot size from 1/4 acre to 1/2 acre.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 15, 2015)

:lol1:  Rose


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Well as long as we're being honest here, Hollydolly complimented my living room but in reality the photo is of my housekeepers TV room. Her livingroom is much larger. The two homes you see from the glass door are those of my butler and my chef.  My own place is far too grand to post a photo of it. People would think I was bragging.




Hahaha...Rose...I started reading your post...and I thought ''whooops' I've put my foot in it..it's the housekeepers livingroom...  I'd forgotten what the thread was about tbh...:rofl:


----------

